# Backs or Outlaw 2 Tires



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok I am going to break down and get me a set of new shoes. I do mainly mud and some trail riding, I like my 28 mudzillas but want a little bigger so..

30x11x14 Silverbacks $ 1,143.00 
or
29.5x11x14 outlaw 2 $1,136.00
All the way around.. on itp wheels.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Being as your used to the Mudzillas, I'd imagine the Backs would seem very rough riding to you. From what I've read the new 29.5s are supposed to be based off of the 31 tread pattern and are suppost to be smooth riding. My 31 Laws will out-ride a set of Backs any day lol....but thats all up to you. Theres a thread in here already about Laws vs Backs....I'd give it a look since this is more or less the same thing, just the new outlaws instead of the older ones. I say Laws FTW :rockn:....but thats just it, all I'll ever ride is outlaws. I have buddies with Backs & Laws and with the mud/water *we* ride here the Laws do better than backs. I'm not saying that will always be the case though. Outlaws are more of a paddle tire and backs are digging tires....if theres a bottom the back will find it. I did notice a difference between running smaller laws on 12" rims vs 31s on 14" rims though....the 31s seem to also sink down and grab ahold of something where-as the smaller tires (I've had 27, 28, 29.5) seem to just kinda float and paddle.
The outlaw2 does fit a 14" wheel so maybe it will follow the 31 as far as floating or staying on the bottom.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ever thought about the terms? Get the best of both worlds from what I've herd. Smooth trail ridding but big aggressive lugs for mud ridding. From what I've seen they pull just as hard as backs and laws. Might be a option since like filthy said your use to the smoother riding zillas.


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

Personally I like the terms. but between the others I would say the laws.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a set of 30" backs for my commander and my brute. They are rougher on the commander but ride ok on the brute. They pull awesome but I would like to try the outlaw 2 also. From what I have read they are going be be much like the 31 but with a wrapping side lug. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Laws hands down


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Couple things you need to think about: On your trail rides do you run hard packed roads like gravel roads or possibly some highway? It sounds silly but I bought 30" Silverbacs for their longevity, they wear like a tank. A few buddies that I ride with have the 29.5 outlaws and they are about to switch to Silverbacs based on wear alone.

In the mud/bog it really isn't that big of a difference we all get stuck and need to be winched out lol. If you want a good mud tire with good life then buy the Silverbacs for sure, if you have money to burn and don't care how many tires you buy then go with the Outlaws lol.

Either way both are great tires you can't go wrong.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

If you have any fillings in your teeth, do NOT buy Backs bc they will rattle every one out of your head! I had 32" Backs and i hated hated hated them tires. They didnt pull any better than the Laws. I bought 29.5" Laws and I go everywhere I did with the 32'' Backs and they are 10 times smoother ride. I havent seen any wear difference.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

vogie said:


> Couple things you need to think about: On your trail rides do you run hard packed roads like gravel roads or possibly some highway? It sounds silly but I bought 30" Silverbacs for their longevity, they wear like a tank. A few buddies that I ride with have the 29.5 outlaws and they are about to switch to Silverbacs based on wear alone.


^ I've seen some backs that arent that old that have the front of the treads eat near clean off from pavement runs...... :thinking:

just asking...........


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Well actually price wise the 29.5 Outlaw 2's are cheaper then the 30" backs. Tossing it back and fourth I have decided to go with the backs. Reason, I still can have my mudzillas for trail and playing in the mud. When I want to get serious mud action, I will through on the backs. The only time my tires see pavement, its on my driveway loading onto the trailer then off right into the swamp. The Outlaw 2 look bad @ss but the full 2" lugs on the Backs, sold me. 

30x11x14 all 4
itp ss112 wheels
mounted and free shipping.

Wildboar atv has real good prices on there big wheel kits, and John is a real good at helping you and has loads of information. I even picked up another one of there radiator relocation kit for my wife's KG 700

All for 1,200.00 and some change

Thanks for everyone's advise and help, and I will let you know how I like them.
The sad thing is that I am leaving town for 2 months.


----------



## Reno (Sep 6, 2011)

You might not wanna go with 11's up front I got a buddie that did that & his front end played hell..


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Your probably right, but if I am easy on the thumb, this thing will be a tank.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Outlaw 2's have 2.5" lugs... same as 32 backs or 31 laws. And depending on what you ride, outlaws usually do better. If you ride swamps/muskeg then i would definitely reconsider outlaw 2's, or just regular outlaws. If you want a serious mud tire, id get 31" laws with 2.5" lugs S/W combo for muskeg. You will probably like how smooth the ride so much youll get rid of your mudzilla's. My dad's got 28" backs and they dont even compare to 29.5's. I will say backs will most likely last longer as outlaws are soft, but laws have a much flatter profile so they will wear alot better. Either way you ride mud tires back/laws/outlaw 2's on road there going to wear, and id say there all about the same, backs may last a little bit longer, but they will only wear in the center, laws will wear the whole tire. But what i definitely know is that outlaws ride a ton smoother, not even a comparison. For muskeg id run Outlaws no question. For water riding id probably get backs as they find the bottom quick, but if you ride skeg thats the complete opposite that you want.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

I got an email the other day for a moto monster tire and 14 diesel rims of ur choice for $950.


----------



## Reno (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd go with the outlaws man they ride great all the time IF you go 30+ inches your gonna play hell with ur front diff with a tire that wide but either tire you'll be happy. Both are good tires. Mainly user preference


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Laws all the way. I have had backs and i wouldnt go back.


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Go with the Outlaw 2's man. I just got mine and im really suprised how smoother they are from the original laws. I havent got them in the mud yet, but im sure they'll pull just fine with 2.5" lugs.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

got 30" Backs and 29.5 Laws that i regularly switch.......Holykaw,..you made the wrong choice man. I've got 400 miles on each set and will NEVER buy a set of Backs over Laws. Weight and wear pattern on the Silverbacks are definately enough to deter me from their purchase. I can't wait till the day I get my hands on a set of 2's. The Backs were the wrong choice dude, trade em for Laws quick...throttle ease or not...those 11's up front will wear everything much faster and the rotating mass will make for more axle/diff issues...good luck.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Well. I already bought them Friday. I did email the seller and asked if he could change the fronts to 9's, but I believe they already shipped them. Hopefully they didnt ship. The 9's are 100 bucks cheaper, I said he can keep the difference for the trouble or store credit. These are not my daily rider tires, I do like my mudzillas and just want a aggressive tire for when its total mud and swamp where I go riding. I have 10's now on my front and I thought, whats another inch, but not thinking there 30's.. Both tires looked sweet, but when I talked to the seller he said the outlaw 2 only had approx. 1.5 lugs in the center not a full 2" like the backs. Read about the outlaw and said 2 3/4 lug to shoulder.

Xmas is coming and maybe Santa will bring me a set of outlaws, then I will have the best of both worlds, or Monsters, Terminators, Mamba's
To many to choose from.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Goin from Mudzillas to Backs or Laws will be a huge improvement!! In my opinion mudzilla's are a mediochre ability, excessive weighted, over-rated tire that fails in comparison to any tire with more lug than a mudlite XTR.....they wear like iron, but weigh the same too. I've had 28's and 26's on my old Brute, HATED em'........you couldn't give me a set of mudzillas to use. So you'll be very happy with the Backs.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, I am back in town and I got to take out my brute with my new backs out for a ride. I was scarred about reading what people were saying about the 11x30 all the way around. I don't know if its because of the 6 " front rims, but it doesn't handle bad, in fact I think its very close to my 28x10x12 fronts. Steering wasn't as bad as I thought either. I am very happy with the backs, although the outlaw 2's are a impressive tire to. I went through some holes that I knew my mudzillas would have struggled through. Burped right on through. Trail riding wasn't that harsh either. I guess everyone has different preferences and riding environments. Here in Florida swamps the Backs are just fine. Thanks for all the input.


----------

